# Kansas Clubs?



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone have feedback on the clubs in Kansas? We will be moving to Leavenworth next April, there is a club near Topeka, Tornado Alley Hundesport (about an hour away) and one in Kansas City, Greater Kansas City Hundesport (about 40 minutes away). Was just wondering if anyone has recommendations or feedback on these clubs. 

Thanks!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

There is also Feuerspucken Hundeverein
was Mo-Kan Schutzhund Association, which is an hour away.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## jantee (Oct 14, 2013)

*Clubs in Kansas*

Mrs Fergione,

All the clubs you mentioned are excellent clubs. I am personally a member of Midwest Hundesport which is located in KC, but we train at Hillsdale Elementary School. 

I have learned so much from each club I have attended, but personally I would contact each club and see which one aligns with your goals. Are you looking to train for trials, shows. I don't usually go onto this website, but I will check back or you can email me directly at [email protected].

Good luck in your move and in your training. Hope we meet in the future.
Janice


----------

